# Too much time in my hands



## SquarePeg (Feb 14, 2022)

Realized when I got out there to do this project that video would be better than photos.  Well guess who’s never used her xt2 to shoot video before?  Yup.  Wish I had thought to figure it out before I got all set up outside in 15 degree weather!   I may have to work on this skill even if I prefer stills I should at least have known where the video button was and how to play it back!!!


----------



## terri (Feb 15, 2022)

It looks pretty - I liked it!    Not certain how you did it with the various pieces.   And yeah - 15 degrees is not a good temperature to stand in while figuring things out.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 15, 2022)

terri said:


> It looks pretty - I liked it!    Not certain how you did it with the various pieces.   And yeah - 15 degrees is not a good temperature to stand in while figuring things out.



It’s frozen soap bubbles but using metal cookie cutters.  I mangled one of our tree cutters to make the heart since it was V day. I watched a few tutorials on using xt2 for video and need another try T this but weather is warming up !


----------



## terri (Feb 15, 2022)

Cool!


----------



## CherylL (Feb 15, 2022)

Did you dip the cookie cutters in the bubble solution?  15 degrees is cold!


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 15, 2022)

CherylL said:


> Did you dip the cookie cutters in the bubble solution?  15 degrees is cold!



Yes.  I used some small plyers to hold the cookie cutters when I dipped them so I could keep my gloves on and keep them dry.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 15, 2022)

Now you're officially dangerous.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 15, 2022)

snowbear said:


> Now you're officially dangerous.


I've always been dangerous.


----------

